# plowed field finds



## Cougar Spray (May 27, 2015)

Found a couple nice points after the recent rain.  I believe two are bolen bevels, but would like opinions from yall that know.  thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Two very nice Bolen Bevels. That rocker base is really nice.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2015)

Nice Bolens!


----------



## PappyHoel (May 27, 2015)

Some guys have all the luck.  Great finds.  I need to go look with all this rain.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 27, 2015)

First 2 are Bolen for sure, one being well beveled from resharpening. 3rd is different, maybe Kirk?

Those are nice! Anytime you find one that either the maker or a farmer didn't break, it is a good day!

Keep looking there!


----------



## Cougar Spray (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Funny that I've been looking for years and have only found 4-5 completely unbroken points. Then I found 3 in 10 minutes. The piece on the far right was odd to me. Appears like a Quartz spall???  It is also beveled. Did they start beveling at that stage or is this just random?? Thanks again


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 28, 2015)

Nice finds!


----------



## oops1 (May 28, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Forest Grump (May 28, 2015)

Cougar Spray said:


> Thanks for the info. Funny that I've been looking for years and have only found 4-5 completely unbroken points. Then I found 3 in 10 minutes. The piece on the far right was odd to me. Appears like a Quartz spall???  It is also beveled. Did they start beveling at that stage or is this just random?? Thanks again



My guess is that it was a preform that never got finished, although they also used them as handheld scrapers & such. Quartz is such a difficult material to work, I find it amazing that they ever got useful tools out of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2015)

Forest Grump said:


> My guess is that it was a preform that never got finished, although they also used them as handheld scrapers & such. Quartz is such a difficult material to work, I find it amazing that they ever got useful tools out of it.





Quartz is a booger bear to work. Chehawknapper (Ben Kirkland) can do some amazing work with it though. The stuff is great for cutting about anything.

That piece in the picture might possibly be an unhafted knife.


----------



## GLS (May 28, 2015)

Whoever made that quartzite Bolen was a master.  Most of the quartzite points I've found have been crude in comparison. Gil


----------



## Cougar Spray (May 28, 2015)

That's the first Quartz point I've found.  Amazing luck that it is a bolen. I found all 3 points within about 30yds of each other. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 28, 2015)

Very lucky finds.  Good job.


----------



## Forest Grump (May 28, 2015)

GLS said:


> Whoever made that quartzite Bolen was a master.  Most of the quartzite points I've found have been crude in comparison. Gil



One thing I have noticed collecting these for quite some time now: the people who made what we refer to as a Bolen were extremely skilled knappers. They curated their points, using them to utter exhaustion. In fact, I have never found a great big, long, unused Bolen knife. I have rarely ever seen one in a photo. I have some so very tiny, I am amazed they kept working them. (I have one so small I would have termed it a "bird point", if not for it being clearly in the Bolen/Big Sandy time frame).

They were connoisseurs of good quality flint (where I poke around, they didn't have to use quartz! But as you said: look at the degree that guy went to to shape quartz to their traditional "shape"). 

They are some of my favorite points to find; I always smile when I find one, there is something special about them.


----------



## Son (Jun 3, 2015)

The one Bolen is very nice.


----------

